# Elbow report 10/12



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Got to go out with Frenchy and the gang yesterday. We had played with the idea of a rig trip but decided against it and headed to the elbow. Water was clean, almost blue, and full of fish! Ended up with 2 YFT's, 1 BFT, 3 Weehoo's, and 2 mahi. All caught trolling. Had a blue come into the spread and slash an ilander/ballyhoo combo but didn't get the hookup. Great day on the water with good folks!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job. Thanks for the report.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice catch! This weekend's weather forecast is killing me! Soo wanting to get out there and give it a shot!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the report Adam, it was a really nice day on the water, probably should have gone to the rigs but had a great time where we were.
Thanks to Bob and Ed as well, great fishing buddies. Looking at a the next weather window for the rig trip !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice stringer guys!


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

What were yall trolling with for the bite. We are going to go saturday and try the nipple area.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and post! Nice bag of fish there too.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

AboutTime236 said:


> What were yall trolling with for the bite. We are going to go saturday and try the nipple area.



Caught them on a variety, Big mahi and hoos on high speed jetheads and cedar plugs and the YFT's ate a pink stretch


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work guys, I was thinking about you while stuck up here in trainville. Glad you scored!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice thanks forth report


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work guys


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Great trip. Hopefully things are picking up close in.


----------

